# odd sound problem..



## 88Jonsson

maybe you can shine some light on this.. 

ok, if i plug the speakers into the back 3.5 jack on the mobo I get nothing.. I plug them into the front 3.5 jack I get nothing.

here is the weird part.. I take it out of the front jack and put it back in the rear jack again..i get sound..it works.. (with nothing in the front jack) when i boot the pc up again, restart, or come back from sleep mode nothing.. repeat steps above... works..

I found out if I plug my monitor speakers into the front jack and plug my other speakers into the back jack it works work all the time..on reboot on start up every time. It works vice versa  as well..

It works when I have something in both jacks what the heck?

why do i have to have something  in both jacks to get sound out of ONLY the device in the back jack?? I've never seen anything like this? any ideas?

Its very confusing I know.. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## wolfeking

try the simple first. 
update the sound drivers from motherboard manufacturers site, or from sound card site (if your using a sound card)


----------



## 88Jonsson

wolfeking said:


> try the simple first.
> update the sound drivers from motherboard manufacturers site, or from sound card site (if your using a sound card)



All drivers are up to date. Still nothing. Why would something like this accrue? Have you ever heard of anything like this??


----------



## wolfeking

Scan for maleware.


----------



## 88Jonsson

wolfeking said:


> Scan for maleware.



Done, everything seems good on that end


----------

